

Why finding great people to work with is SO hard - andraganescu
https://medium.com/@andraganescu/why-finding-great-people-to-work-with-is-so-hard-54c925fce290

======
andraganescu
Hi HN, this is an analysis i made on how the careers of talented people tend
to evolve - and also why finding great talent gets harder and harder, as your
requirements become more and more abstract.

